# Cutting out patterns and making roughouts



## EOP

My first ever post. I have a 14"Grizzly band saw that I bought to cut out carving patterns and make my own roughouts since I like to try carving things in the round of 2D pictures that I see. I'm getting better at adjusting my bandsaw but I am frustrated that my blade doesn't cut very fast. I see Utube videos of people just screaming thru the wood even on sweeps and corners. I mostly use basswood but also carve tupelo, butternut and the occasional catalpa. Just cutting straight thru a 6" square block takes forever. Any thoughts on who makes the best, sharpest blades that hold their edge the longest. I am using the blade that came with the bandsaw and am not even sure what that brand is. Thanks to all who answer and Happy New Year. My resolution is always to make more sawdust and wood chips than last year.


----------



## Nicky

If you are looking for a good general purpose blade, then a 1/4" 6TPI blade or 3/8" 6TPI blade should work well.

Check out Timberline, they have performed well for me, and last a long time.

I'm sure the stock blade that came with your saw doesn't make the cut for a good blade (pun intended)

Also, many blades available for the bandsaw. Some have very specific functions. Search this site for the many discussions about blades. You could also do a google search on bandsaw blades to get an education.

My standard blade is a 3/8 6tpi". This is my general purpose blade. I'll use a 1/4" for scroll work. I use a 1/2" with a 3 TPI for re-sawing thick stock.


----------



## jerryminer

If you are sawing through 6" thick material, you should be using a "resaw" blade--with widely-spaced teeth (like 1-2 teeth per inch). a blade with more teeth will cut slow, generate more heat, dull faster, and tend not to cut as straight.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

In some cases I believe that the YouTube author changes the playback speed. So, you may not be seeing the same speed as what the woodworker actually was cutting at.


----------



## torpidihummer

My take is that you have purchased a very good band saw, I don't understand what kind of 
speed you are looking for! First of all making round cut, may they be long or round takes time
to learn, so practice, making different cuts. First of all you didn't mention what size blade came
with your saw. Is this band first band saw you purchased if so again I would say practice make
straight cuts, what ever round cuts you are desiring from your band saw and the type of wood
you want to use. After practicing with your unit I would advise you to contact Grizzly and ask 
them for advice, they are amiable and you will get all the answers you want Remember the
Grizzly Advertisers are professionals and they are showing what they can do with their units.
Take the time to familiarize yourself with this Great Product from Grizzly then ask the company
for advice.
Oscar


----------



## ClaudeF

In my opinion, the best blade going is the Timberwolf blade from http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/ I have a 9 inch Craftsman band saw and a new blade from Sears still wouldn't cut straight or turn to the left. I was about to throw it away when someone suggested a Timberwolf blade. I currently use a 3/16 inch 4 TPI blade on it and cut basswood, walnut, purpleheart, maple, cherry, etc., with no problem. I often cut 3 inch thick walnut with this blade. Granted, it is a lot slower than cutting a piece of 1/2 inch basswood, but it cuts it just fine.

Claude


----------



## NSBruce

I have a 14" Trademaster band saw, I have only been using a 3/8. 4 teeth to the inch blade, I cut mostly soft wood,and a few hard woods, I have been running my present blade for almost two years, just clean the blade with varsol once a month.
Bruce


----------

